

Show HN: Weekend project, "I love you, but" - paulsingh

I built a little app that lets people anonymously send messages to other people -- though, I purposely tried to target it towards people that might really like this sort of stuff. :)<p>Truthfully, I think I overheard some high schoolers saying "I love you, but..." a million times at a coffee shop yesterday but I digress.<p>Would you guys mind harassing your friends in the interest of helping me iron out some kinks?<p>http://www.ilubut.com
======
Raphael
<http://www.ilubut.com>

